# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS > [Κινητό Τηλέφωνο] NOKIA 6230i σβήνει μόνο του

## manolo

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
έχω ένα πρόβλημα με κινητό nokia 6230i το οποίο όπως καταλαβαίνετε κι από το μοντέλο είναι αρκετών χρονών και λίγο ταλαιπωρημένο θα έλεγα. Εκεί που είναι όλα ΟΚ σβήνει μόνο του και πρέπει να πατήσεις το button ON/OFF για να ξανανοίξει. Μετά λειτουργεί κανονικά μέχρι να το ξανακάνει και πάλι τα ίδια. Η μπαταρία είναι τσεκαρισμένη και είναι ΟΚ. Υποψιάζομαι οθόνη με το flex της που κουμπώνει στη πλακέτα, το οποίο με τα χρόνια πιθανώς να έχει πιτσικάρει. 
Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας;
Κάθε βοήθεια δεκτή.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## manolo

Επειδή τελικά το κινητό σβήνει όταν πάει να εκτελεστεί κάποια λειτουργία, π.χ. όταν πάει να ανοίξει τον κατάλογο μηνυμάτων ή όταν πάει να ανοίξει κάποιες φωτογραφίες προσανατολίζομαι σε αναβάθμιση firmware. Αυτή που έχει ήδη είναι η 3.30 - αρκετά παλιό version νομίζω. Η αναβάθμιση μπορεί να γίνει με το ΝΟΚΙΑ PC Suite που είναι για τα παλιότερα μοντέλα ή δεν γίνεται και πρέπει να γίνει σε κάποιο Service Center;
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## p270

πιστεύεις ότι αξίζει να δώσεις χρήματα σε service για το συγκεκριμένο κινητό;

----------


## manolo

Καλησπέρα φίλε,
έχεις δίκιο δεν αξίζει να πληρώσεις για service για αυτό το μοντέλο απλά θα του κάνω firmware upgrade μόνος μου. Ξανακατέβασα από το site της ΝΟΚΙΑ το ΝΟΚΙΑ PC Suite που ήταν η σουίτα για τα παλιότερα μοντέλα αν θυμάσαι και θα του κάνω από εκεί το upgrade. Απλά περιμένω από έναν γνωστό να μου δανείσει ένα DKU-2 καλώδιο που χρειάζεται. Πιστεύω ότι με την αναβάθμιση θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα.

----------


## patentasre

Φιλε μου το προβλημα σου ειναι στην τροφοδοσια απο την μπαταρια μεχρι τις επαφες τισ μπαταριας με την πλακετα.εχει ψυχρη κολληση καποια απο τις επαφες τις μπαταριας εφοσον δοκιμασες αλλη μπαταρια.αν ειναι επαφες μπαταριας το βλεπεις ευκολα χτυπωντας το τηλεφωνο στο χερι σου απο διαφορες γωνιες του.αν σβησει δεν κανει καλη επαφη η μπαταρια με τις επαφες 'η εχει ξεκολλησει καποια επαφη απο την πλακετα.

----------


## manolo

Καλημέρα,
το πρόβλημα δεν είναι στις επαφές. Το τηλέφωνο κλείνει όταν πάει να πραγματοποιήσει μια ενέργεια, π.χ. να τραβήξει μια φωτογραφία ή να στείλει ένα μήνυμα οπότε είναι θέμα firmware και όχι επαφών.

----------


## manolo

Καλησπέρα σας και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους.
Επανέρχομαι στο θεμα να ρωτήσω για όποιον ξέρει αν με το Nokia Software Updater και το DKU-2 καλώδιο θα μπορέσω να κάνω upgrade to firmware του Nokia 6230i. Το vrsion που έχει είναι το 3.30 και απ' ότι είδα στο Internet που έψαξα το τελευταίο version που παίζει χωρίς προβλήματα είναι το 3.89 το οποίο το έχω κατεβάσει σε μορφή rar και το αποσυμπίεσα. Υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος να το περάσω στο κινητό;;; :Huh: 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## αλπινιστης

Νομιζω οτι το DKU ειναι μονοδρομος γα firmware upgrade.
Απο την αλλη, αυτο που λεει ο Βασιλης παραπανω, ταιριαζει και με τις δικες σου παρατηρησεις. Το τηλεφωνο σβηνει οταν προσπαθει να τραβηξει περισοτερο ρευμα για καποια εφαρμογη. Ανοιξε το, κανε ενα καλο καθαρισμα επαφων με ισοπροπανολη και ειδικα τις επαφες μπαταριας (οσες και αν μεσολαβουν - ακομα και πανω στην μπαταρια), τριψτες με βουρτσακι υαλου. Μετα, εαν παραμενει το προβλημα, συνεχισε με το firmware

----------


## manolo

Καλησπέρα και πάλι. Λοιπόν το κινητό το καθάρισα λεπτομερώς με ισοπροποπυλική αλκοόλη, έτριψα τις επαφές με βουρτσάκι υάλου, όλα κομπλέ, αλλά παρ' όλα αυτά το πρόβλημα εξακολουθεί. Δυστυχώς με το ΝΟΚΙΑ PC Suite δεν γίνεται πλέον αναβάθμιση. Ανοίγω το Νοκια Software Updater και δεν προχωράει σε επόμενο βήμα για το update του firmware του κινητού. Τέλος πάντων έψαξα σε διάφορα sites και βρήκα το firmware 3.89 για το ΝΟΚΙΑ 6230i RM-72 σε μορφή rar και το κατέβασα στον υπολογιστή. Ξέρει κανείς με ποιο τρόπο μπορώ να κάνω επιτέλους το upgrade;; Η αν έχει να προτείνει κάποια άλλη μέθοδο αναβάθμισης που δεν γνωρίζω ίσως;;
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## arhs

Καλημερα...
Εγω πιστευω οτι δεν μπορεις να κανεις αναβαθμιση λογισμικου, με αυτο το καλωδιο. Υπαρχει καποιο καλωδιο που μπαινει στη θεση της μπαταριας, πανω σ' αυτο "κουμπωνει" η μπαταρια και μετα κανεις αναβαθμιση με το καταλληλο λειτουργικο. Τετοιο καλωδιο ειναι δυσκολο να βρεθει... Γενικα παντως ολα τα παλια nokia ericsson και ισως κι αλλα μοντελα, κανουν ακριβως το ιδιο προβλημα με τις μπαταριες. Ισως να τα εχουν κανει ετσι για να παιρνεις αλλο τηλεφωνο υποχρεωτικα. Παντως με την αναβαθμιση θα "φτιαξει" οπως την πρωτη μερα που το εβγαλε η μαμα του.

----------


## manolo

Αγαπητοί φίλοι,
επανέρχομαι στο θέμα για να ενημερώσω ότι με την αναβάθμιση του firmware, όπως το περίμενα, όλα δουλεύουν μια χαρά και το κινητό ούτε σβήνει πλέον ούτε τίποτα και είναι και πιο γρήγορο στις αποκρίσεις του. το πρόβλημα που προέκυψε όμως τώρα είναι άλλο: ενώ έχω σώσει μέσω του NOKIA PC Suite, τα contacts στον υπολογιστή (αρχείο .csv) όταν πάω να τα μεταφέρω στο τηλέφωνο μέσω του PC Suite εμφανιζει μήνυμα: "Δεν είναι δυνατή η εισαγωγή των επαφών. Ελέγξτε τον τύπο του αρχείου". Καμιά ιδέα τι μπορώ να κάνω ώστε να τα ξαναπεράσω στη μνήμη του τηλεφώνου;

----------


## manolo

Τελικά το πρόβλημα το έλυσα. Έκανα κάποιες ενέργειες με τη βοήθεια που βρήκα εδώ http://discussions.nokia.com/t5/PC-a.../446594/page/3. Όλα ΟΚ. Το κινητό έγινε καλύτερο απ' ότι ήταν πριν και ήδη μετράει σχεδόν 8 με 9 χρόνια χρήση!! :Biggrin: 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ ..

----------

